# Wow Yao!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Watching the Mavs-Rockets game and Yao is kicking butt out there. I like how Francis and Mo Taylor kept feeding him the ball and he FINISHES down under there. He is going to be scary good.:uhoh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*30 points, 16 rebounds, 2 blocks!!!*:rbanana: :banana:


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Yao-ZAH!!!

What a performance.

That emphatic dunk was great.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!


Haha, we gonna see this picture for weeks.

-Petey


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Haha, we gonna see this picture for weeks.


or until he has another awesome game and I make a different one!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> *30 points, 16 rebounds, 2 blocks!!!*:rbanana: :banana:


That was a MONSTER game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> or until he has another awesome game and I make a different one!!


Haha, you made that very quickly, good job.

-Petey


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

another good game for YM!! 18 pts 8 reb and this was a back to back game for the Rockets! The Rockets had 5 players including Yao in double digits scoring!!! 

I would really love to see the Rockets keep this up.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Shaq Who?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I must say that Yao Ming is playing quite well and I am very impressed. I didn't think he would be so good, so soon. Oh well it has only been a couple games, let's hope it continues...well until Houston plays my Bulls or Lakers


----------

